# Audyssey cross over setting fluctuating?



## Noddy347 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi there,

I have marantz sr7008 avr which has xt32. Now normally when I do a audyssey calibration it will set my klipsch rf7 mains, centre and surround to between 40-60hz crossover.

Now nothing has changed physically in the room. The last three calibrations the avr has set the main speaker crossover to 110hz, 120hz and now jumped to 200hz. While it's still set the centre and surrounds to 40 or 60hz.

Now I normally bump the xovers up to 80hz across the board but these are large main speakers with 8" drivers so cal's at over 100hz are silly.

I can't work out what could be issue. Maybe someone else may have some suggestions??

Regards

Matt


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Noddy347 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have marantz sr7008 avr which has xt32. Now normally when I do a audyssey calibration it will set my klipsch rf7 mains, centre and surround to between 40-60hz crossover.
> 
> ...


My first suspicion would be the microphone itself or associated preamp, assuming you're not putting your main position somewhere else. You might also try Marantz support. It really sounds like a hardware issue, not room or speakers.


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Is there any chance you have bi-amp capable speakers and the jumpers connecting the woofer to the upper-range speakers have come loose?

What are you using to support the Audyssey microphone?
How careful are you to make sure the microphone is in exactly the same positions each time you run Audyssey?

Often a small difference in microphone position can make a significant difference in calibration. A $30 microphone boom stand usually produces the best results since you can position the microphone at precisely the same places each time.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

selden said:


> Is there any chance you have bi-amp capable speakers and the jumpers connecting the woofer to the upper-range speakers have come loose?
> 
> What are you using to support the Audyssey microphone?
> How careful are you to make sure the microphone is in exactly the same positions each time you run Audyssey?
> ...


A slight positioning error wouldn't cause that magnitude of LF disparity. Remember, a wavelength at 100Hz 10 feet, sp unless you were in a modal null the position wouldn't be critical within a couple of inches.


----------



## Noddy347 (Jan 28, 2013)

gazoink said:


> My first suspicion would be the microphone itself or associated preamp, assuming you're not putting your main position somewhere else. You might also try Marantz support. It really sounds like a hardware issue, not room or speakers.


Yes this was my first assumption, the mic or avr is playing up.


----------



## Noddy347 (Jan 28, 2013)

selden said:


> Is there any chance you have bi-amp capable speakers and the jumpers connecting the woofer to the upper-range speakers have come loose?
> 
> What are you using to support the Audyssey microphone?
> How careful are you to make sure the microphone is in exactly the same positions each time you run Audyssey?
> ...



Speakers are not bi amped.

The mic is being supported with a camera tripod. Positioning is near identical, there are four seats in my HT and all the sample locations are the same. I have purchased a boom stand so once I work out how to attach the audyssey mic securely I'll be using it.


----------



## Noddy347 (Jan 28, 2013)

gazoink said:


> A slight positioning error wouldn't cause that magnitude of LF disparity. Remember, a wavelength at 100Hz 10 feet, sp unless you were in a modal null the position wouldn't be critical within a couple of inches.


I agree with both points in this post. I do have some bass null problems which I'm sorting at the moment.

If this is a null issue the null location and size has become very large all of a sudden.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Noddy347 said:


> If this is a null issue the null location and size has become very large all of a sudden.


 Modal nulls are frequency specific. The actual null isn't physically large, but it's skirts can cover some area.


----------



## Noddy347 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well I've done some more testing and it hasn't solved the problem.
If I calibrate anywhere close to my listening position which is exactly 38% from the rear wall my main will cross over at anywhere From 100hz to 250hz. Yes they have calibrated to 250hz today

If I move the mic 2 metres in front of LP the mains will calibrate at Full Band. So is this a room issue or hardware?


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

Your description is consistent with there being a null at your primary listening position. I.e. it's a room problem.

To be certain, though, you probably need to invest in learning how to use REW to determine exactly what is happening.


----------

